# Are there Medical laboratory scientist in the forum?



## aimz (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all!

I just want to know if there are Medical laboratory scientist in the forum who can share their experience in finding a job in Australia.

Me and my husband are moving to Melbourne this October. We are both medical laboratory scientist but He is the only one who took and passed the AIMS exam (Australian Institute Of Medical Scientist).. Is it easy to land a job there? I am also wondering if I can find a job in the laboratory even if I have not taken the exam yet.. We have 6 years of experience on our field..

Any response will be appreciated.. thank you!!


----------



## khobidi (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi there, this is Marie and I am from Cebu. I am already here in Australia since last yr, I am also a Medical Technologist there in the Phil. and I had my qualifications assessed here last yr by AIMS and I am only qualified as a laboratory technician so I need to take the exams yet to be a Lab scientist here. I am just wondering how your husband studied for it? what are the books he read and was it soo hard? I am looking in the AIMS website and their sample questions were way so difficult ;( I thought it would be just a multiple choice questions but mostly it is like an essay type. I am planning to take the exam nxt yr of march, hopefully I can pass... huhuhu! ;( anyways, if you guys will go to melbourne, there are a lot of pathology jobs there so I am way sure that you will just be fine  I am living in sunshine coast, queensland and I am working as a pathology collector here. Hope to hear from you very soon...


----------



## wastedvampire (May 13, 2013)

I am MT from Cebu. I'm living in the US and would like to move to OZ to be near family. I have already done the assessment and classified as medical laboratory technician but i am invited to take the test.

aimz: When did you take the exam? I hope you can still remember when and where your husband took the exam. They will let me know only 4weeks prior to the exam date and i will be having a hard time requesting for leave from work on such short notice. I'm planning to take the September 2013 exam. Your response is very much appreciated.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

Hello Guys!

I am Peter. I have BS in biology but working as a Medical scientist for 3+ years in USA now. I have already applied for assessment. How was the assessment process. Please share your major, time taken for assessment and other facts.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Peter
I have just submitted my application (about 4weeks ago) and so impatiently waiting for a response. I will let you know when i get a response. How long did it take for the rest of you guys? i am a Zimbabwean Med scientist.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

SHIC said:


> Hi Peter
> I have just submitted my application (about 4weeks ago) and so impatiently waiting for a response. I will let you know when i get a response. How long did it take for the rest of you guys? i am a Zimbabwean Med scientist.


After last time I post here, lot of things have changed. Please see my timeline in the signature. 

Thanks and good luck to everyone. If you guys need help, please ask.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

bmpeter said:


> After last time I post here, lot of things have changed. Please see my timeline in the signature.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone. If you guys need help, please ask.


Good for you Peter. s are you now in OZ?


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

SHIC said:


> Good for you Peter. s are you now in OZ?



I am still in USA. Have to work contract and schooling to finish. Will move to Aus next year.

Good luck


----------



## bernielat (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello guys!

I am new in the forum, and just like everyone here, i would like to know the process of becoming a medical laboratory scientist in Australia. Any inputs, websites, sample or practice exams you can share would be of great help. I am a medical technologist in the Philippines. I would like to work and live permanently in Australia.

Let us all help each other.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

bernielat said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new in the forum, and just like everyone here, i would like to know the process of becoming a medical laboratory scientist in Australia. Any inputs, websites, sample or practice exams you can share would be of great help. I am a medical technologist in the Philippines. I would like to work and live permanently in Australia.
> 
> Let us all help each other.


This forum is extremely helpful. Look for all info here. If you have question, please ask. I or any other members may be able to help you 

Peter


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

HI buddies here!
I am a physiologist with PhD of medical science, and Master of science. now I am planning to transfer to the new career---meidcal scientist, I am not sure the possibility of this career change. because although I know theoretical knowledge about this position but lack practical experience in real professional enviroment, can any buddy here with similar experience give me some suggestions? I do not want to enroll any course at university, so is there a way to become a medical scientist in my case? or fisrtly being a lab aide then a technician then medical scientist, is it reasonable?
keen to response


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

HI buddies here!
I am a physiologist with PhD of medical science, and Master of science. now I am planning to transfer to the new career---meidcal scientist, I am not sure the possibility of this career change. because although I know theoretical knowledge about this position but lack practical experience in real professional enviroment, can any buddy here with similar experience give me some suggestions? I do not want to enroll any course at university, so is there a way to become a medical scientist in my case? or fisrtly being a lab aide then a technician then medical scientist, is it reasonable?
keen to response


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

sonyalexa said:


> HI buddies here!
> I am a physiologist with PhD of medical science, and Master of science. now I am planning to transfer to the new career---meidcal scientist, I am not sure the possibility of this career change. because although I know theoretical knowledge about this position but lack practical experience in real professional enviroment, can any buddy here with similar experience give me some suggestions? I do not want to enroll any course at university, so is there a way to become a medical scientist in my case? or fisrtly being a lab aide then a technician then medical scientist, is it reasonable?
> keen to response



I began with a degree in Microbiology. Therefore, it is possible that you can be a Medical Scientist (Clinical Laboratory Scientist/Medical Technologist) whatever it is called around the world with training and job. Just by education may be not. If you are trying to move to Australia, you need to have at least 2 years of laboratory experience as laboratory technician or technologist. For more info please visit Australian Institute of Medical Scientist) AIMS, Welcome - Australian Institute of Medical Scientists

Good luck


----------



## dennisdelima (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello!

Like many of you here, i am also aspiring to live and work in Australia as a medical laboratory scientist. My initial plan is to take the ielts and start reviewing for the professional aims exam. Any tips from you guys will be very much appreciated


----------



## wastedvampire (May 13, 2013)

Looks like you're on the right track


----------



## mmsmallick (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,
I am new here and my question is related with medical lab scientist immigration to australia. first can a person immigrated on visa 190 be eligible to directly apply for a job in australia for med lab scientist without any licensing or registration there? Secondly, what sort of books or book be read for preparation for assessment exam of AIMS for med lab scientist?


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi guys am also a medical laboratory scientist sponsored for NSW submitted EOI on 20th december...nice to c some from the same field..


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

mmsmallick said:


> Hi,
> I am new here and my question is related with medical lab scientist immigration to australia. first can a person immigrated on visa 190 be eligible to directly apply for a job in australia for med lab scientist without any licensing or registration there? Secondly, what sort of books or book be read for preparation for assessment exam of AIMS for med lab scientist?


sorry dude your qualification should b assed by AIMS as you know u can find sample questions from their website...ALL THE BEST


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

sonyalexa said:


> HI buddies here!
> I am a physiologist with PhD of medical science, and Master of science. now I am planning to transfer to the new career---meidcal scientist, I am not sure the possibility of this career change. because although I know theoretical knowledge about this position but lack practical experience in real professional enviroment, can any buddy here with similar experience give me some suggestions? I do not want to enroll any course at university, so is there a way to become a medical scientist in my case? or fisrtly being a lab aide then a technician then medical scientist, is it reasonable?
> keen to response


If u r an PR holder in Australia then u can study diploma course in tafe and get the job if u r offshore that is out of Australia then u have to Enrol in courses and find job but the course is 10 times expensive than diploma course


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

dennisdelima said:


> Hello!
> 
> Like many of you here, i am also aspiring to live and work in Australia as a medical laboratory scientist. My initial plan is to take the ielts and start reviewing for the professional aims exam. Any tips from you guys will be very much appreciated


Please have a look at sample questions in AIMS website...ALL THE BEST


----------



## wastedvampire (May 13, 2013)

*exam questions*

check this link. but i also pasted it here.

medical laboratory scientist exam - Page 3 - Skilled - Independent - Pinoy Australia Information Forum

Chem 
External QC and purpose
Acromegaly
Tests for coeliac disease
Anion gap calculation
Causes of increased potassium preanalytical
Causes of hypercalcemia
Steps or studies taken before a new assay is introduced in the lab - 4 freaking points 
Interpretation of swear electrolytes

Hema
Types of hemolytic anemia
Interpretation of indices
Schillings test
Retticulocyte ct and purpose
Erroneous CBC result from analyzer
Conditions seen with burr cells stomatocyte elliptocyte target cells

Micro
Dermatophytes
Hemolysis of bacteria
Color of colony in different media
Causative agents of diseases
Betalactamase meaning and purpose inbacterioa
Mic
Temperature requirements of bacteria

Histopath
Types of connective tissues and epithelial tissues
Stain for myelin melanin iron glycogen
Pas stains
Other cytological stain
Fixatives
Giemsa stain coomponents

Bb 
Storage temp of red cells
Selection of donor blood for cross matching - given yung census ng blood na pagpipilian
Factors affecting at ab reaction
Labeling of sample for crossmatch
Explain kung piano magkakaroon ng offspring na o hung parents na a
Computer crossmatch


----------



## mommyjill (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi. I am new to this forum and i hope you guys can help me. I am a medical technologist here in the phils. My lola in brisbane contacted me bec she said there is a new hosp that will be built in their area and she wants to help me out. What should be my first step? Should i be assessed first by AIMS? What would the first step here?  your help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## mommyjill (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh and by the way, my hospital experience here in the phils as a medtech is 1 year and 5 months. Would that be enough?


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

Well......first step is to evaluate yourself and see if you can get 60 points or more, then take ielts exam and hav at least overall band of 7. Then you gather all the required document and apply for assessment.


----------



## mommyjill (Apr 24, 2014)

oknee said:


> Well......first step is to evaluate yourself and see if you can get 60 points or more, then take ielts exam and hav at least overall band of 7. Then you gather all the required document and apply for assessment.



Thanks oknee.  
Do you think 1yr and 5mos HOSPITAL experience is enough for me to apply? Or should I gain more work experience? 
Is PRIVATE LABORATORY work experience also ok to add to my credentials for my assessment by AIMS? Or is hospital experiene better?


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

All the experience must not be in hospital. Three years experience equals to 5 points. You can even decide not to claim experience points if your score is upto 60 from the other factors ie age, ielts, degree etc


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Guys
For those of you already in OZ, how easy was it for you to get a job? I am so nervous. I am currently waiting for my assessment results. I did the exam in March and am still watching my mailbox for the results. Does it usually take this long for the results to be issued? I am very stressed because i don't think i did as well as i would have liked.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

SHIC said:


> Hi Guys
> For those of you already in OZ, how easy was it for you to get a job? I am so nervous. I am currently waiting for my assessment results. I did the exam in March and am still watching my mailbox for the results. Does it usually take this long for the results to be issued? I am very stressed because i don't think i did as well as i would have liked.


Finding a job as scientist is hard but once you get it you live ur lyf in Aussie...all the best


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

mommyjill said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum and i hope you guys can help me. I am a medical technologist here in the phils. My lola in brisbane contacted me bec she said there is a new hosp that will be built in their area and she wants to help me out. What should be my first step? Should i be assessed first by AIMS? What would the first step here?  your help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


Yes should be assessed against AIMS its mandatory and then accumlate as many points possible the more the points you get the quicker you get invited...


----------



## mommyjill (Apr 24, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Yes should be assessed against AIMS its mandatory and then accumlate as many points possible the more the points you get the quicker you get invited...



Hi oz dude. thanks for your reply.  How do one get more points in AIMS assessment? I mean, what are the bases so that you can get more points? What is a good score in the assessment?


----------



## mommyjill (Apr 24, 2014)

should i take the IELTS test first before applying for AIMS assessment? or can they be done simultaneously?


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

You have to take ielts first and get at least 7 overall band. Go to aim website and read up the requirements.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks Ozdude for your response, although it freaks me out a bit. I am so terrified of landing in a foreign country with no source of income. Which part of Oz are you in? how long did it take you to get a job?


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

SHIC said:


> thanks Ozdude for your response, although it freaks me out a bit. I am so terrified of landing in a foreign country with no source of income. Which part of Oz are you in? how long did it take you to get a job?


Am from perth soon moving to sydney...wt abt u? Which visa r u granted?


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Am from perth soon moving to sydney...wt abt u? Which visa r u granted?


It really depends if more vacancies r there u get quickly or takes even months.. have u got experience???


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

mommyjill said:


> Hi oz dude. thanks for your reply.  How do one get more points in AIMS assessment? I mean, what are the bases so that you can get more points? What is a good score in the assessment?


Please have general idea about microbiology, biochemistry etc. U can view sample questions


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Oz Dude 
I am from Zimbabwe. I am still in the process of applying. I am currently waiting for my results for the AIMS exams taken in March. I have a lot of experience but i doubt i will be using it to claim points because i may not be able to gather all the evidence required like bank statements and tax papers for my other jobs.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

SHIC said:


> Oz Dude
> I am from Zimbabwe. I am still in the process of applying. I am currently waiting for my results for the AIMS exams taken in March. I have a lot of experience but i doubt i will be using it to claim points because i may not be able to gather all the evidence required like bank statements and tax papers for my other jobs.


All the best for ur application please share ur interests in this forum to help new comers..


----------



## mommyjill (Apr 24, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Please have general idea about microbiology, biochemistry etc. U can view sample questions



hi ozdude..are there many vacant jobs for medical lab scientists there in australia? and i just wanna know, cause i only have ONE YEAR AND 5 MOS hospital experience...do you suggest that i should gain MORE or would that be enough for me to be accepted in AU?


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

mommyjill said:


> hi ozdude..are there many vacant jobs for medical lab scientists there in australia? and i just wanna know, cause i only have ONE YEAR AND 5 MOS hospital experience...do you suggest that i should gain MORE or would that be enough for me to be accepted in AU?


As per now its kinda hard to find one I think ur experience is not enough please find in imm.gov.au. moreover it depends on which visa u r applying for.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys, I have another question. Please kindly help if you know. The form 80 requires us to complete work history, do they contact the employers. I would be in a lot of trouble if my employer knew i was planning to emigrate.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

SHIC said:


> Guys, I have another question. Please kindly help if you know. The form 80 requires us to complete work history, do they contact the employers. I would be in a lot of trouble if my employer knew i was planning to emigrate.


Yes they will contact ur employer to check ur experience. Sorry to c ur situation.


----------



## mommyjill (Apr 24, 2014)

Guys..i just wanna clarify..so am i correct in understanding that for us to apply ad Medical Lab Scientists in Oz, we just have to take the AIMS test and IELTS and we can go ahead and apply? Or do we still have to take a short course in AU in order for us to work as medical lab scientists there?? 

I just got confused bec for nurses from the phils, a friend told me that they still need to enroll in a bridging course there in AU before they can finally apply as nurse there. Pls help. Thanks.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

mommyjill said:


> Guys..i just wanna clarify..so am i correct in understanding that for us to apply ad Medical Lab Scientists in Oz, we just have to take the AIMS test and IELTS and we can go ahead and apply? Or do we still have to take a short course in AU in order for us to work as medical lab scientists there??
> 
> I just got confused bec for nurses from the phils, a friend told me that they still need to enroll in a bridging course there in AU before they can finally apply as nurse there. Pls help. Thanks.


Ya its true you have to do a bridging course..AIMS AND IELTS are basic tests to get into Oz to work as scientist you do need to do a bridging course or start working as lab assistant and get promoted to scientist...


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

I am a Med Lab Scientist with 12years work experience. I initially applied for AIMS assessment in 2007 but they only gave me Lab Technicians and that did not give enough points to claim 60pints. So I applied again for Biochemist under Vetassess in 2008 as I had a BSc (Hons) majoring biochemistry. I received a positive assessment and am able to claim enough points to submit application for FS176. However, migration rules changes left me stuck and as of now my status is CAT5 processing. My occupation biochemist was removed from sol in 2012 and I am now thinking of applying for Queensland state sponsorship as they are sponsoring biochemist. I am redoing my VETASSESS again this year as my agent thinks the last assessment was outdated and so is my IELTS. Praying that my assesment comes in soon so that I may apply this financial year.


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

mommyjill said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum and i hope you guys can help me. I am a medical technologist here in the phils. My lola in brisbane contacted me bec she said there is a new hosp that will be built in their area and she wants to help me out. What should be my first step? Should i be assessed first by AIMS? What would the first step here?  your help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


Hi mommyjill, can I know which area in brisbane are they building a new hospital? Thanks.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

@wastedvampire, did you pass?


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi
I'm giving the AIMS medical scientist examination this September in New Delhi, I finding it bit difficult, can you please guide me or do you remember any questions that you attend the examination? It will greatly helpful to me. Thanks


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Steps or studies taken before a new assay is introduced in the lab? 

Anybody knows the answer of March examination question please?

Also in BT, list 4 factors of Ag-Ab reactions?

You answers much appreciated, giving mine this September.


----------



## mikkeyjagger (Jul 23, 2014)

oknee said:


> You have to take ielts first and get at least 7 overall band. Go to aim website and read up the requirements.


Oknee, Howfar? your guy dey here o!
Have you written them the AIMS exam?
Were the sample questions similar?
Please share any info


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, i am still at the assessment stage.


----------



## sherifat (Sep 2, 2014)

*Bridging Course?*



oz dude said:


> Ya its true you have to do a bridging course..AIMS AND IELTS are basic tests to get into Oz to work as scientist you do need to do a bridging course or start working as lab assistant and get promoted to scientist...


Hi,

I am new to this forum. This is the first time I am hearing bridging course for internationally trained medical laboratory scientist. Does that mean one cannot get medical lab job on landing?

I need guidance because I wonder how one will survive without a job.

Secondly, I have put my document together and ready to be submitted to AIMS, but wonder if all the CPD, references could help designation to Medical lab scientist instead of technician. Are all the required document listed sufficient?

Is there any one in this forum who got recognised as medical lab scientist and do not require the examination to be designated?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

hi,

i want to know whether a MSC. biochemistry is eligible for any sol occupations?

or a Bsc chemistry?

my wife has one, can she support me for a 190 visa?

or can she be a primary applicant?

Thanks in adv.


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi mls, anyone preparing for the march exam? I hav successfully registered for the exam after getting positive assessment.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys, there is no bridging course to be done if AIMS has assessed you positively. You will get your visa and come to Australia and be able to apply for a job immediately.


----------



## sherifat (Sep 2, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Ya its true you have to do a bridging course..AIMS AND IELTS are basic tests to get into Oz to work as scientist you do need to do a bridging course or start working as lab assistant and get promoted to scientist...


Hello guys.. Has anyone in this forum passed the AIMS? Tips please on strategic study plan. 

I got a feedback that am eligible to sit the exam, but wonder if that is sufficient to apply under skill select.

This will be very much appreciated.


----------



## sherifat (Sep 2, 2014)

*Queenland*



khobidi said:


> Hi there, this is Marie and I am from Cebu. I am already here in Australia since last yr, I am also a Medical Technologist there in the Phil. and I had my qualifications assessed here last yr by AIMS and I am only qualified as a laboratory technician so I need to take the exams yet to be a Lab scientist here. I am just wondering how your husband studied for it? what are the books he read and was it soo hard? I am looking in the AIMS website and their sample questions were way so difficult ;( I thought it would be just a multiple choice questions but mostly it is like an essay type. I am planning to take the exam nxt yr of march, hopefully I can pass... huhuhu! ;( anyways, if you guys will go to melbourne, there are a lot of pathology jobs there so I am way sure that you will just be fine  I am living in sunshine coast, queensland and I am working as a pathology collector here. Hope to hear from you very soon...


Hi Khobidi.. 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts in this forum. I was recently requested to submit my application by Queensland, but had to pause because I think the requirement is to have passed the AIMS exam. I just wonder if I can migrate without passing.

I learnt Queensland is lovely place, but I have also read about natural disaster happening sporadically. What is life like for professional and what are job prospects for medical Lab scientist?


----------



## sherifat (Sep 2, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Hi guys am also a medical laboratory scientist sponsored for NSW submitted EOI on 20th december...nice to c some from the same field..


Congratulations!!! Please do you have tips on how to prepare the AIMA exam? Secondly, is it possible to apply for selection with a positive feedback from AIMS that eligible to sit the Medical Laboratory Science Exam? Your thoughts on this will be very appreciated.


----------



## sherifat (Sep 2, 2014)

*Thank you!*



wastedvampire said:


> check this link. but i also pasted it here.
> 
> medical laboratory scientist exam - Page 3 - Skilled - Independent - Pinoy Australia Information Forum
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this.. How did you prepare please? Please share your strategy such as books used- were they the recommended textbooks ONLY? Considering the huge resources to study. I am overwhelmed.


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

sherifat said:


> Hi Khobidi..
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts in this forum. I was recently requested to submit my application by Queensland, but had to pause because I think the requirement is to have passed the AIMS exam. I just wonder if I can migrate without passing.
> 
> I learnt Queensland is lovely place, but I have also read about natural disaster happening sporadically. What is life like for professional and what are job prospects for medical Lab scientist?



You cannot apply as a Mls without passing the aims exam. You are only eligible to apply as an MLT .


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

bmpeter said:


> After last time I post here, lot of things have changed. Please see my timeline in the signature.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone. If you guys need help, please ask.


Hi
Did you get job in oz? Which city has more job offers for medical scientist?
Thanks


----------



## itsdinesh77 (Apr 7, 2015)

*Medical laboratory jobs*

Hi All,
I have recently got 189 visa and I am a dependent applicant.
My educational qualifications are Bsc Biochemistry, then Msc Biochemistry. I have 7+years experience in medical laboratory in India. I have few questions and i need your valuble inputs for me to think and plan my career forward.

1. Do I need to go through AIMS assessment? since I am not applying for migration, is it still required?

2. Can I directly write AIMS exams without assessment as I already got 189 Visa. my worry is about 7 score in IELTS. 

3. If I do not do assessment and Exam, can i still apply for laboratory jobs in Australia

4. Is there any bridging courses i can do to avoid the assessment and eligible for applying jobs?

I appreciate your valuable inputs.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

itsdinesh77 said:


> Hi All,
> I have recently got 189 visa and I am a dependent applicant.
> My educational qualifications are Bsc Biochemistry, then Msc Biochemistry. I have 7+years experience in medical laboratory in India. I have few questions and i need your valuble inputs for me to think and plan my career forward.
> 
> ...


Hi Dinesh
At present there is no license requirement to practise in Australia. All that assessment and examination will only count for migration and membership with AIMS. Yes, you can still apply for jobs.
May I know in which section of laboratory you have experience? When you are planning to move oz. Job market seems to be good at present with many job advertisements. I am patiently waiting for my grant.


----------



## itsdinesh77 (Apr 7, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi Dinesh
> At present there is no license requirement to practise in Australia. All that assessment and examination will only count for migration and membership with AIMS. Yes, you can still apply for jobs.
> May I know in which section of laboratory you have experience? When you are planning to move oz. Job market seems to be good at present with many job advertisements. I am patiently waiting for my grant.


Thanks Dwarasila reddy. It is kind of relief to me. I am planning to move end of January to Melbourne. I have friends there, so i can initially stay with them till i get the job.

I am working as a laboratory in charge which involves clinical chemistry, immunoassays and working with all other day to day lab tests. I also take care of QC. I am certified ISO and NABL consultant for certification.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## hamid bangash (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi All. I am Hamid from Sweden. I did master in Molecular biology and BS in biotechnology from Pakistan. I am very interested in Medical Lab technology. Please can someone guide me which country among Australia or Canada is good for this subject regarding job opportunities in future and license exams etc. I will be waiting for your kind suggestions. Thanks in advance


----------



## katesnap (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello, 
I'm a Medical Technologist in the Philippines. I'm already here in Melbourne and I heard a School that offers diploma of Laboratory Technician and Certificate III and IV. I was wondering since I'm a fresh graduate and don't have work experience if I could enroll myself that offers the Diploma of Laboratory Technician, and maybe when I'm done, work here and at the same time gain experience. Then when I have my experience take the AIMS exam. Can I do that? Or do I need to have work experience in the Philippines?


----------



## katesnap (Nov 19, 2015)

khobidi said:


> Hi there, this is Marie and I am from Cebu. I am already here in Australia since last yr, I am also a Medical Technologist there in the Phil. and I had my qualifications assessed here last yr by AIMS and I am only qualified as a laboratory technician so I need to take the exams yet to be a Lab scientist here. I am just wondering how your husband studied for it? what are the books he read and was it soo hard? I am looking in the AIMS website and their sample questions were way so difficult ;( I thought it would be just a multiple choice questions but mostly it is like an essay type. I am planning to take the exam nxt yr of march, hopefully I can pass... huhuhu! ;( anyways, if you guys will go to melbourne, there are a lot of pathology jobs there so I am way sure that you will just be fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, I'm a Medical Technologist in the Philippines. I'm already here in Melbourne and I heard a School that offers diploma of Laboratory Technician and Certificate III and IV. I was wondering since I'm a fresh graduate and don't have work experience if I could enroll myself that offers the Diploma of Laboratory Technician, and maybe when I'm done, work here and at the same time gain experience. Then when I have my experience take the exam given by AIMS, Can I do that? Or do I need to have work experience in the Philippines for me to work as a laboratory technician here?


----------



## ktsoz1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi I'm new to this forum, 

Just got a positive assessment from AIMS as a med lab tech. however the assessment letter is rather vague and doesn't mention if I am eligible to sit for the professional exam for med lab scientist.

Did anyone here have the same experience?

I called AIMS about this and they informed me that it should be mentioned on the letter that I can sit for the exam, or I cannot sit for the exam... Since they haven't mentioned anything about the eligibility to sit the exam and only mentioned my skill assessment as a med lab tech, I'd like to know if anyone else here had the same experience..

Have they mentioned any such thing in your assessment letter?

Thanks in advance,
Keshini


----------



## Bets (Dec 13, 2015)

khobidi said:


> Hi there, this is Marie and I am from Cebu. I am already here in Australia since last yr, I am also a Medical Technologist there in the Phil. and I had my qualifications assessed here last yr by AIMS and I am only qualified as a laboratory technician so I need to take the exams yet to be a Lab scientist here. I am just wondering how your husband studied for it? what are the books he read and was it soo hard? I am looking in the AIMS website and their sample questions were way so difficult ;( I thought it would be just a multiple choice questions but mostly it is like an essay type. I am planning to take the exam nxt yr of march, hopefully I can pass... huhuhu! ;( anyways, if you guys will go to melbourne, there are a lot of pathology jobs there so I am way sure that you will just be fine  I am living in sunshine coast, queensland and I am working as a pathology collector here. Hope to hear from you very soon...


Hi just wanted to know about the exam. How was it? Please give some help on the books to be studied for exam


----------



## Federika Ivanova (Feb 6, 2016)

qld said:


> I am a Med Lab Scientist with 12years work experience. I initially applied for AIMS assessment in 2007 but they only gave me Lab Technicians and that did not give enough points to claim 60pints. So I applied again for Biochemist under Vetassess in 2008 as I had a BSc (Hons) majoring biochemistry. I received a positive assessment and am able to claim enough points to submit application for FS176. However, migration rules changes left me stuck and as of now my status is CAT5 processing. My occupation biochemist was removed from sol in 2012 and I am now thinking of applying for Queensland state sponsorship as they are sponsoring biochemist. I am redoing my VETASSESS again this year as my agent thinks the last assessment was outdated and so is my IELTS. Praying that my assesment comes in soon so that I may apply this financial year.


G'day! could you please post here your list of subjects of your educational program? i'm a physician-biocemist, in Russia i can work as a medical laboratory scientist, but i'm not sure if my graduating program is suitable for aussie's requirements for verification MLS in AIMS.So i will be very thankful if i have a chance to compare your program with mine before sending a request for verification.
Best regards, Alex.


----------



## MEbnouf (Dec 30, 2015)

oknee said:


> All the experience must not be in hospital. Three years experience equals to 5 points. You can even decide not to claim experience points if your score is upto 60 from the other factors ie age, ielts, degree etc


MUST NOT BE IN HOSPITAL!! then which experience they accept?


----------



## MEbnouf (Dec 30, 2015)

SHIC said:


> Oz Dude
> I am from Zimbabwe. I am still in the process of applying. I am currently waiting for my results for the AIMS exams taken in March. I have a lot of experience but i doubt i will be using it to claim points because i may not be able to gather all the evidence required like bank statements and tax papers for my other jobs.



Hi SHIC, i don't get it, does AIMS require my experience certificate alongside tax papers and bank statements? what else the ask to prove experience? 
My experience (6yrs) is in tax free country! but sure i can get the bank statement. is that enough?

appreciate any answers from you guys help me understand the experience requirements. 
cheers


----------



## shibinls (Oct 9, 2016)

khobidi said:


> Hi there, this is Marie and I am from Cebu. I am already here in Australia since last yr, I am also a Medical Technologist there in the Phil. and I had my qualifications assessed here last yr by AIMS and I am only qualified as a laboratory technician so I need to take the exams yet to be a Lab scientist here. I am just wondering how your husband studied for it? what are the books he read and was it soo hard? I am looking in the AIMS website and their sample questions were way so difficult ;( I thought it would be just a multiple choice questions but mostly it is like an essay type. I am planning to take the exam nxt yr of march, hopefully I can pass... huhuhu! ;( anyways, if you guys will go to melbourne, there are a lot of pathology jobs there so I am way sure that you will just be fine  I am living in sunshine coast, queensland and I am working as a pathology collector here. Hope to hear from you very soon...


Hello Marie

Am shibin from dubai i would like to get a medical laboratory scientist job in australia so how is the assessment, i have masters in biochemistry so do i need to attend exam for other sections too? in dubai i am licenced as biochemistry technologist can you help me ?

Thanks

Shibin


----------



## MEbnouf (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi everybody, 
could anyone who received positive assessment from AIMS please share how experience certificate should looks like? this is highly appreciated


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

MEbnouf said:


> Hi SHIC, i don't get it, does AIMS require my experience certificate alongside tax papers and bank statements? what else the ask to prove experience?
> My experience (6yrs) is in tax free country! but sure i can get the bank statement. is that enough?
> 
> appreciate any answers from you guys help me understand the experience requirements.
> cheers


Hey, I am not in Lab Technology. But this is a generic question, so I will attempt to answer it.

For Saudi candidates, Australian authorities do not ask for tax documents. You can provide evidence of your work through;

a. work reference letter ("shihada ta'reef" in Arabic, translated to English and attested),
b. bank statements
c. payslips

I sent all of my bank statements, officially obtained from bank and stamped. I had highlighted my payroll deposits in the bank statement to show them how long I had been working.

I also shared a lot of payslips (translated to English), specially current and the beginning of the job. So they could see, how long I had been working for.

Thanks.


----------



## Proud_Heart (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello everybody, I hope you are having a nice time. 

I am a clinical pathology resident from Egypt, trying to apply for SM as MLS.

I 've sent my application to AIMS and received a notification Email about that.
However, it has been a week now and I don't know whether my application was accepted for processing or not.

Does anyone have any idea about this situation?


----------



## josmith (Mar 23, 2018)

*Aims*

AIMS professional examination 2018

a closed group on Facebook for the AIMS examination 2018-2019 please join so we all can help each other in the process


----------



## Ravitejabenjo (May 5, 2018)

khobidi said:


> Hi there, this is Marie and I am from Cebu. I am already here in Australia since last yr, I am also a Medical Technologist there in the Phil. and I had my qualifications assessed here last yr by AIMS and I am only qualified as a laboratory technician so I need to take the exams yet to be a Lab scientist here. I am just wondering how your husband studied for it? what are the books he read and was it soo hard? I am looking in the AIMS website and their sample questions were way so difficult ;( I thought it would be just a multiple choice questions but mostly it is like an essay type. I am planning to take the exam nxt yr of march, hopefully I can pass... huhuhu! ;( anyways, if you guys will go to melbourne, there are a lot of pathology jobs there so I am way sure that you will just be fine  I am living in sunshine coast, queensland and I am working as a pathology collector here. Hope to hear from you very soon...


Hello ma'am, I'm Benjo from Davao. I already have 2 years experience here and just yesterday I got 65 points in pte. Just wanna ask what's the next step to do. Do I need to take the exam or after assessment I can launch visa? 

Thanks in advance. Ur reply is highly appreciated ))


----------

